# Do Born Free bottles fit Avent nipples?



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm worried about trying to use other nipples - the Avent ones seem so great and my LO latches on really well with them. But I want to buy BPA-free bottles. I thought I had read on here that the Avent nipples also fit the Born Free bottles but I can't find the thread now where I read that. Can anyone confirm this for me? Is there leakage?

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know about the Born Free bottles but Advent Magic cups are BPA free and the bottle nipples fit them. Why they make their sippy cups BPA Free but not their bottles is a mystery to me.

Also, not what you asked but Advent nipples and sippy tops fit Kleen Kanteen sippy cups.


----------



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never tried the Avent nipple on the Born Free bottle, but the Born Free nipple is so similar to the Avent! I actually switched my almost two year old (still takes 2 bottles a day) completely over to the Born Free from the Avent (which he used for his whole life) and he didn't even notice. Give the born free nipples a chance!


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

I had the Avent before switching to the born free bottles ..and I tried using the avent nipples...they did fit but they tended to leak alot .......


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to give the Born free a chance but we're going out of town this weekend and I don't want hubby to have a hard time since the only nipple LO has had has been the Avent.

Christine


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

I didn't use either one, but my friend used Born Free bottles with Avent nipples (cheaper than the Born Free nipples). She said no leaks, and they worked great!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We use the Kleem Kanteen (bonus - it will still be good when he only gets a sippy)


----------

